# Where you planning on drilling holes this season?



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

First of all, I'm strictly an inland, small lake gill icer.... hardly do any walleye, perch or crappie targeting thru the ice, but I've occasionally gave it a few attempts. 
... Havent been on the big lake (Lake Erie) for ice fishing in since the 70's.

Portage Lakes near Akron has always been my nearest & dearest hardwater fishing areas. Old State Park is usually the first area I hit, then its onto North Reservoir, Long, East & Turkeyfoot.

The last couple of years, I hit Nimisila and so impressed, I think it's gonna be my main "go-to" lake this season. (C-5 was good to me last year in comparison to other areas of the lake. I'll most likely concentrate in that area for early season ice then move to other areas of the lake as the ice thickens and becomes safer.

WHAT AND WHERE ARE YOUR FAVORITE ICE FISHING AREAS?


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Its Ladue (only because its across the street), Mosquito, Presque and Chataqua for me this season.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

west branch for "who knows what"...mosquito for eyes and crappie....punderson for trout...cleveland metroparks lakes for trout and gills with my Dad...maybe a trip to ladue and mogadore if the season is good...local ponds for gills...will have to try another trip to berlin if the season is good also...see if i can get an eye there. maybe a marina trip to edgewater for a chance at a steelhead, or even just to see some sight fishing.

the best "sight fishing" i ever found for gills was at nimisila on a huge, shallow weed bed....no other ice fishermen were on it. very cool to see. a lot of fish, but small. that lake is pretty far for me though.

if i could hit all of those places once throughout the weekends of ice season id call it a very good year.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

the closest place with safe ice. 11 miles to knox lake, great for cats, gills and crappies are dinks. foundation park, 1/2 mile, deep, longer to freeze, big crappies, trout, and jumbo perch if you can find 'em. hope to make it to buckeye for eyes this year, 25 miles.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Skeeter,local ponds,And want to try East Harbor,Nimi,presque,Moggie,and Harbors,(cONNEAUT)...Chautauqua ............s.f.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been saying this for a couple years, but this year I'm serious damnit! This year I'm going to hit Presque Isle and also Chautauqua. I keep reading the success stories but never seem to find the time to get there. This year it's happening for sure.
On another note, I'm going to predict early ice this year. I have fished Lake of The Woods in Minnesota in the past and the ice season usually gets underway up there around the first of December with the big shacks and vehicle traffic 2-3 weeks later. Talked to people on the north end of the lake and the big shacks are out, the Bombardier's are running fishermen out to them, and the walleye are biting. That is freakin early. Early there should mean early here. 
Where the heck is Big Daddy and why ain't he dancing?


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I realy want to go to Presque Isle. I have read alot about it and would love to try my luck Its a long haul for me but I think it would be a fun trip mabey over a weekend or something


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll be going to Wellington,Edgewater,East Harbor,Sandusky bay. Maybe spots include Mosquito,Presque Isle,Willard,Aquilla,Punderson,& a Charter trip for Erie eyes .


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

East Harbor is a great spot Dont get caught up in the crowd go find a spot away from it. Thats what worked for me last year lots a BIG GILLS to be caught


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Is East harbor a foot walk or more of an ATV thing ?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be heading to rhinelander wis. to fish lake thompson and lake george , hamlin lake in ludington mi. clark lake in brooklyn mi, silver lake in new york, east harbor, nimi, mogadore and some edgewater after work. If i'm still married i would love to try presque isle .


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

once indian lake hardens and is safe for my big butt,i'll be going there or a few ponds locally.plan on going to mich to fish long lake east of luddingtonand hamlin lake also ,will be going to a lake near howell.i' going to catch that 40" pike this year.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Kiser,Indian and CJ Brown at least would like try somewhere new this year. This morning my pond had ice all the way across,Dang the 50 degrees days coming monday and tuesday.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Is East harbor a foot walk or more of an ATV thing ?


Most people that go there are on foot you dont have to go far from shore to get into fish.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Best lake in Ohio: Indian!


----------



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

Ive had the shanty in the back of the truck for a week now. Bring it on ! I love Indian.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Best lake in Ohio: Indian!


best lake in ohio....erie


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Walleye at Berlin!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i think the north end of skeeter will freeze first so i think ill be chipping away the ice from up there.. hopefully by x mas, but this is how it was the year b4 last. cold all the way up to jan,then we got the warm spell and almost ruined the ice season... bring it on..:B


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Mostly Ladue and punderson. I would like to get on some private ponds this season


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll be fishing at Mosquito, Wellington, Willard, Mogadore and some farm ponds in the Medina area pretty regularly. I plan to do at least one expedition on Mother Erie and a couple of trips to Chautauqua and I'd like to check out Berlin and Milton sometime this winter.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

:G Lake Erie, East Harbor, willard, and Clyde Res


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mostly Mosquito. Some trips to Wellington, Erie, and out of state. A trip to Edgewater sounds interesting, never tried that before.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Milton,Berlin,Mosquito,West Branch,Mogadore, and not necessarily,in that order! See you all out there real soon.BE SAFE!-DON'T RUSH IT,IT'S ON IT'S WAY!!!!!!!!BRRRRRRRRR------------sonar................


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Buckeye lake, Indian ..............jiggin raps an vibee"s


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

will be on the ice friday on indian


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Local ponds first,spencer was real good last yr qlty gills,hopefully erie eyes catba state park,east hrbr was hot last year,mosqt crappies.Hope we dont get another thaw like last year messed up a lot of spots.I want to fish Indian this yaer never fished it before.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

first 3 weeks and last 3 weeks on indian are best, dont what till mid year to visit and expect to do well


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

zpyles, I hope you are right. I will be there Saturday if its safe enough. Put my deer stuff away and got my ice stuff out last night.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

i was on the ice last night, 2" of solid ice at first pull off on right side of road, open water about 40 yards away from the bank,even with the point of the bay where the tree lays in the water.

2nd pull off walked out about 25 yards, was creaking but seemed solid. 

left side of road was completely open, not a hint of ice anywhere.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Darn, I thought with this cold spell there would be a little more ice than that. Might have to wait another week.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

zpyles_00 said:


> i was on the ice last night, 2" of solid ice at first pull off on right side of road, open water about 40 yards away from the bank,even with the point of the bay where the tree lays in the water.
> 
> 2nd pull off walked out about 25 yards, was creaking but seemed solid.
> 
> left side of road was completely open, not a hint of ice anywhere.


I don't want to be ignorant,BUT, are you crazy!!?????????


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

the crazy does run thick in my blood yes, i can't deny it lol

last year i was standing on the edge of the ice with my long poles casting into open water catching saugeye.......... lil tricky getting them over the lip of the ice tho


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I have yet to Ice fish Berlin so this year i am making it a point to go. I'd rather go with someone who knows their way around up there but If I have to I'll go it alone.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i will be fishing berlin this year just got all set up thanks to bret and mark i got everything i need!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know me and Dinkbuster will probably be some of the southern most guys out on the ice, will start in my backyard pond, then move to possum Creek metro Park, then CJ Brown most likely, perhaps Ill make it to Eastwood Lake then Kiser and Indian if the season is long enough and weather friendly enough. 

Salmonid


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope to start at Pinkney Rec Area just north of Ann Arbor. First ice is great there pike (last year on the first trip we landed 11 pike in a day) bluegills we keep nothing under 8 inches. I would hope you all get a chance to fish that water some day. Just shallow bays and the pike must be chasing the gills as they are both thick. hour and 1/2 north of Toledo.
I am up in Alpena working today and will try to drive by Flechers on my way to Petoskey.


----------

